# Rust Help Needed



## eric95200sx (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm having a bit of a rust problem. Can anyone tell me or recommend any product to stop the surface rust from spreading or getting bigger, until I get the money to get it repaired at a body shop? I don't know how I could have missed not seeing this sooner I guess because I rarely use the passenger side. Here are some links to the pictures that I took of the rust setting in.

http://www.geocities.com/g0d_eric26/dscf00161.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/g0d_eric26/dscf0017.jpg


P.S. You might have to highlight the URL and paste it into a new window for the pictures to show


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can do some things to stop it from spreading...u can get some primer and spray the area.....or u can sand it off....bondo it.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

i'd sand it then primer it. it's kinda nice that it's inside, so that your car wont look like ass. but it should be addressed nonetheless.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

id sand it, then put rust converter, which turns rust into primer, then paint it. wax it then later.


----------



## shumax (Mar 2, 2003)

Your best bet it to take the door off. Then attach a wire wheel to your drill and grind EVERY bit of it out. Once you are certain you have every bit of it out, clean the area with paint thinner, mineral spirits, etc. Then apply rust converter like EXTEND, etc. Follow the directions on the rust converter bottle. Then fill with puddy if you want, prime, sand and paint. That will keep it from coming back. The key is to make sure you grind every bit of it out. If not, it'll be back in a year.

Curt B. Shumaker


----------



## pmftv (Feb 4, 2003)

YOu could sand it and use black undercoating...if the water leaked in once, it'll leak in again. So sand it prime it and then spray undercoating on it, that will protect against water damage and anything else really.

Plus the rust is by the hinge of the door, so it's not really in the open to see the undercoating.


----------



## eric95200sx (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the helpful advice on what to do.. It Kind of makes me nervous trying to do this myself.. But... I will give it a go


----------

